# WOOKEY HOLE TRIP - CANCELLED



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Please note this event has been CANCELLED due to lack of interest.*

How about getting some good old Somerset cider inside ya, or if you prefer a visit to Wookey Holes Caves?

Starting at the Aspects car park in Longwell Green in Bristol (on Avon ring-road) at 11.00 for a 11.15 departure, we'll have a nice steady run to Wookey Hole for lunch at the Wookey Hole Inn. This is a gastro pub selling good locally sourced food and Belgian beers (see attached link - you can get to a sample menu at the top of the screen).

After lunch you can pay a visit to the famous Wookey Hole (we will be parking in their carpak after all!). Wookey is famous for it's caves, but there is a lot lot more there besides - see link for more details. I might even be able to lay my hands on some money off vouchers!

However if cider is more to your liking, we can head off to sample some Somerset Scrumpy at Rich's Cider Farm near Highbridge. There is a restaurant (for those _still_ feeling peckish!), small museum and of course - a shop! Unfortunately though no tours are available until production starts again in September. We will however have a little widdle competition/beauty contest whilst we're there, complete with a prize!

Here are a few links to whet your appetite:-

http://www.wookeyholeinn.com/page6.html

http://www.wookey.co.uk/

http://www.richscider.co.uk/home.html

So the date for your diary is.......

*Saturday 18th June 2011* - *may move to Sunday 19th if this date suits more peeps!!!!*If I can let me have an idea of whether you would want to stay at Wookey, or go on to the farm it would be handy - but the choice is yours.

Let's have a show of hands........


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Kate sounds good to me put me down for a prov yes !! not sure if i'm working that sat or not ..


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Kate unfortunately I've got work that morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
But the plus side is that I finish at 12 so if its ok I'll just come catch up wid all of ya


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Jase,

What time do you think you could get to Wookey for? I'll be booking the table at Wookey Hole for about 12.30, so I doubt we'll be eating before 1pm. I suggest I book you a place, and we'll see you at some point there, whether to eat or just for a drink. We'll be parking in the main Wookey Hole Caves car park btw as the pub car park isn't very big.


----------



## matt cockle (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the invite, im new to all this but ill come


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great Matt. It'll be good to have you along. There's usually a few new members each meet so I'm sure you won't be alone.

I'll pm everyone going with my mobile number closer to the day in case you find yourself running late or anything.

See you next month.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

hay kate ye it might be a push to make that but i will try as i finish at 12 then as a machnic gota get wased up and out of me overalls n stuff lol 
do u get many newbies turn up on there larry lol


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

smally4 said:


> hay kate ye it might be a push to make that but i will try as i finish at 12 then as a machnic gota get wased up and out of me overalls n stuff lol
> do u get many newbies turn up on there larry lol


thats usually how it works


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi mate do u mean thats how it normally works like newbies turning up on there lar lol ?

o annd i no this aint relavent to this post but you no u sent a pm gadgetboy about polishing... well where do u get the adapter from for the grinder to the polishing wheel?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

smally4 said:


> hi mate do u mean thats how it normally works like newbies turning up on there lar lol ?
> 
> o annd i no this aint relavent to this post but you no u sent a pm gadgetboy about polishing... well where do u get the adapter from for the grinder to the polishing wheel?


if you read the whole thing i've included links to the website 8) look for the polishing shop !!

Charles


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for pm kate, will see what i have on and get back to you...........too near my biffday i think & depends what family have in store for me.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kate, try Adamtt we were discussing sorting some meets out ourselves so may be a good idea


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> kate, try Adamtt we were discussing sorting some meets out ourselves so may be a good idea


I think iI've pm'd him already but will checlk - thanks.


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

sorry kate away getting some sun 
cheers norm.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

OK -maybe next time Norm.

Have a good holiday.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Figured as we're going to be in Wookey that some of you would probably prefer to pay the caves etc a visit. I've added this an an option now as well. If anyone still prefers to go on to the cider farm we'll get you there as originally planned, but may forgo the competition. depending on numbers.


----------



## sstubbs12 (Jun 9, 2009)

hi kate if ime not working and car fixed will def come will let u know nearer the time oh yeah cheers for the invite


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

sstubbs12 said:


> hi kate if ime not working and car fixed will def come will let u know nearer the time oh yeah cheers for the invite


You're welcome. Hope you can make it.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Kate, Sorry mate will not be able to make this one, i will be in France that weekend. Let me know if any of your crew are traveling up on Saturday 16th July for the main TTOC event on the 17th in Derbyshire. I feel a convoy could be on its way.
Stu


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Stu,

Thanks for letting me know and have a great time in France.

We're meeting up for a drinkie-poos this Saturday, so I'll mention it to Charles.


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

Hi Kate

Cheers for the invite. I doubt I'll be able to make it though as I'm saving up for my wedding, plus I've got a mates stag do the following weekend so I'll probably be a bit brassic.

I'll definitely let you know if I can make it though as it sounds right up my street, plus it would be good to meet some fellow TT'ers (even if mine is a bit boring and tatty in comparison...)

If I don't make it, I wish everyone a cracking time.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks DB - we are having a mini meet this Saturday near Bath, just for a drink and a chat if you're up for that. Charles has posted this separately.

Oh, and I'm sure you car isn't really boring and tatty in comparison - it's a TT after all!


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

TT K8 said:


> Thanks DB - we are having a mini meet this Saturday near Bath, just for a drink and a chat if you're up for that. Charles has posted this separately.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sure you car isn't really boring and tatty in comparison - it's a TT after all!


Cheers Kate

Sadly, I won't be able to make it this Saturday as I've got my folks are travelling up to stay the weekend.

You're right about the TT never being boring ;o) Sadly mine just doesn't get as much love and money as I'd prefer to give it. I'll do my best to get it all ship-shape and Bristol fashion when I do finally mange to go to a meet though. I can imagine when I see first-hand what others have done to theirs it'll be a catalyst for a TT spending spree that I can't afford :lol:

Keep me posted for future stuff and I'll do my best to pull my finger out! :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

As a few of you may be working, I'm thinking about moving this to the Sunday (providing it's OK with matt cockle?).

Would this make it easier for you???????


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sunday is good for me Kate !!


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Kate real sorry again gng to London on the Sunday and working saterday but was gunna call once I finished to if it wasnt to late to n try and catch up but I'll just keep a eye out to see what date it is for def thanks for the though  hope alot turn out to this and hope to see a lot of you at the Bristol vw show very soon too :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on guys and gals - less than 2 weeks to go for this.

Can the maybe's give us a go-no go yet?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Due to lack of interest, I am regrettably cancelling this event.


----------

